# Διέβη η Ελλάδα τον Ρουβίκωνα της κρίσης;



## nickel (Nov 9, 2017)

Η Ελλάδα «διέβη τον Ρουβίκωνα» της κρίσης και είναι σε νέα εποχή, υπογράμμισε ο πρωθυπουργός Αλέξης Τσίπρας κατά την εναρκτήρια ομιλία του, στην Ευρω-Αραβική Διάσκεψη που διεξάγεται στην Αθήνα.
http://www.protothema.gr/politics/a...-rouvikona-tis-krisis-kai-einai-se-nea-epohi/

Σας ικανοποιεί αυτή η χρήση της έκφρασης; Ή μήπως έκαναν οι ρουβίκωνες κατάληψη και στη σκέψη του πρωθυπουργού;

Ο Ρουβίκων(ας) ήταν ποταμός της ΒΑ Ιταλίας, πιθανότατα ο σημερινός Rubicone, που βρίσκεται λίγο πιο πάνω από τον Άγιο Μαρίνο και το Ρίμινι. Στα χρόνια της Ρωμαϊκής Δημοκρατίας ήταν στα σύνορα μεταξύ της Εντεύθεν των Άλπεων Γαλατίας (δηλαδή της βόρειας Ιταλίας, τότε υπό τη διοίκηση του Ιουλίου Καίσαρα) και της Ιταλίας (από τα Απένινα και κάτω). Κάποια στιγμή (για την ακρίβεια, το 49 π.Χ.) ο Καίσαρ αποφάσισε να διαβεί τα σύνορα με τα στρατεύματά του παραβαίνοντας σχετικό απαγορευτικό νόμο — ενέργεια που ισοδυναμούσε με την κήρυξη πολέμου εναντίον της Συγκλήτου. Επακολούθησε ο τριετής εμφύλιος πόλεμος και η επικράτηση του Καίσαρα. Τότε που πήρε την απόφαση και «διέβη τον Ρουβίκωνα», είπε και τη γνωστή φράση «ο κύβος ερρίφθη». Και τις δύο εκφράσεις τις χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα για να δηλώσουμε τη *λήψη αμετάκλητης απόφασης για μια ενέργεια αποφασιστικής σημασίας*.

Η φράση "διέβη τον Ρουβίκωνα" αναφέρεται σε ανθρώπους που εν γνώσει τους λαμβάνουν μια ριψοκίνδυνη απόφαση χωρίς επιστροφή.
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ρουβίκωνας

The phrase "crossing the Rubicon" has survived to refer to any individual or group committing itself irrevocably to a risky or revolutionary course of action, similar to the modern phrase "passing the point of no return."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubicon

Στο ODE:

Rubicon: A stream in north-eastern Italy which marked the ancient boundary between Italy and Cisalpine Gaul. Julius Caesar led his army across it into Italy in 49 BC, breaking the law forbidding a general to lead an army out of his province, and so committing himself to war against the Senate and Pompey. The ensuing civil war resulted in victory for Caesar after three years.
[as a noun] a point of no return
https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/rubicon (με πολλά παραδείγματα)

Το 2014 ο Γ. Παπανδρέου είχε πει:
H Ελλάδα και η Ευρώπη πέρασαν τον κάβο της κρίσης
http://www.tovima.gr/politics/article/?aid=586059

Πιο πρόσφατα η Φ. Γεννηματά δήλωνε:
Η χώρα δεν μπορεί να περάσει τον κάβο της κρίσης με αυτή την κυβέρνηση
http://www.ert.gr/eidiseis/ellada/f...si-ton-kavo-tis-krisis-me-afti-tin-kivernisi/

Μήπως αυτές οι διατυπώσεις (με το «περνάω τον κάβο») είναι πιο ακριβείς, ως προς τη γλωσσική διάσταση τουλάχιστον;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 9, 2017)

Μια αρχαιογνωστική διευκρίνιση: αν δεν κάνω λάθος, "ο κύβος ερρίφθη" είναι μεταγενέστερη μετάφραση του alea jacta est, που με τη σειρά του (αν το θυμάμαι σωστά)* μεταφράζει, λέει ο Πλούταρχος, ένα ημιστίχιο του Μενάνδρου: _ανερρίφθω κύβος_.

* Σωστά θυμάμαι: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alea_iacta_est
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ο_κύβος_ερρίφθη


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 9, 2017)

Άλλη μια γλωσσική αστοχία του πρωθυπουργού μας. Ούτε η πρώτη, ούτε δυστυχώς η τελευταία. Δείγμα ελλιπούς μόρφωσης και τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## rogne (Nov 9, 2017)

Μπορεί φυσικά να λέει να λέει τρίχες ο Α. Τ. ή (διορθώνω: _και_ ταυτόχρονα) να εννοεί όντως το, χμ, ξεπέρασμα της κρίσης (λέμε τώρα) σαν αποφασιστικής σημασίας τόλμημα της κυβέρνησής του. Υποθέτω οι περισσότεροι εξ ημών δεν θα το θέταμε έτσι, γιατί θα θέλαμε να μη λέμε τρίχες, άλλοι όμως ζουν από αυτές (τις τρίχες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2017)

Μακάρι να έληγαν οι κρίσεις κηρύσσοντάς τις ληγμένες· έστω, όμως, ας γίνει τουλάχιστον αυτό το χρονικό ορόσημα αφορμή για να ξεπεραστεί η κρίση που προκλήθηκε αυτά τα χρόνια στην κατανόηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας με την ασπρομαυροποίηση των πραγμάτων και τη σαλατοποίηση πασών των εννοιών και συμπεριφορών.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2017)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Άλλη μια γλωσσική αστοχία του πρωθυπουργού μας.



Ή του λογογράφου. Δεν είναι από τα λάθη που πιάνει κανείς στον αέρα.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 10, 2017)

Όποιος και να ’ταν, δεν ήξερε (δεν είχε μάθει;) ότι όποιος διαβαίνει τον Ρουβίκωνα επιτίθεται εναντίον της συντεταγμένης πολιτείας και των θεσμών της και κηρύσσει δικτατορία.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 11, 2017)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Όποιος και να ’ταν, δεν ήξερε (δεν είχε μάθει;) ότι όποιος διαβαίνει τον Ρουβίκωνα επιτίθεται εναντίον της συντεταγμένης πολιτείας και των θεσμών της και κηρύσσει δικτατορία.



Παρομοίως και όποιος ρίχνει το ζάρι;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 11, 2017)

Εκείνος έριξε τα ζάρι με προσωπικό, δικό του ρίσκο και ευθύνη. Κάποιος άλλος, σε άλλο χρόνο κι άλλο τόπο, έπαιξε όλη τη χώρα του στα ζάρια.


----------

